# huge droppings but no eggs



## hghosheh (Oct 20, 2014)

Hello guys,

My female tiel had mated several times with the male. I have everything setup for them the nest, nesting material, etc. i give vegetables to eat and other soft foods with high quality seed mix. I add calcium and viamin d3 to the water every time i change it. also there is a cuttle bone inside if she wants to nibble it.
three days ago I saw her poop a HUGE poop and there are also some other huge poops at the bottom of the cage. I read online that this is a sign that she is going to lay eggs in a 24 hour period but there is nothing. I check on her regularly. She isnt straining or under any kind of stress. She comes out to eat and drink and sometimes to take her huge dumps, she seems very normal and responsive. So I do not think she is egg bound. is there anything wrong with her ? what can I do to help her lay?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

It isn't true that birds will lay eggs after 24 hours from the first egg poop. Egg poops occurs when the hen holds her poop while she's nesting. The poop builds up while she's holding it in and when she's out of the box, she lets out a massive poop. It's a sign that she's going to lay an egg soon but it doesn't mean that she is 100% sure she is going to lay an egg today or tomorrow. Do you see a buldge near her vent area? If you do see one that means she's carrying an egg. Everything your doing so far sounds good. Just give her some time and she'll surprise you. Good luck on the future babies!


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

If she is spending a lot of time in a dark place or a nestbox this is normal. If she is not, it either means she is allergic to something you're feeding her or she's got some of illness in which case she will need to be seen by a vet. Diarrhea like this is not common in birds that are not breeding, if I were to guess its just nesty behavior and she will be fine.

No laying cockatiels I have ever owned acted stressed before laying. Look around the cage, remove any lights with a magnetic ballast since birds can observe the flicker. Remove anything that may make them feel insecure or bright lights around the nestbox. Those sort of things can make cockatiels feel insecure about raising a clutch.


----------



## hghosheh (Oct 20, 2014)

thanks for the replies guys!

of course ill give her some time. and yes she spending the whole day inside the nest box.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you notice any buldge near her vent area? She will probably lay an egg very soon. I'm guessing this is going to be your first clutch, right? I bet your pretty excited.


----------



## hghosheh (Oct 20, 2014)

Yes there is a little bump 
and yes this is my first time and a new exciting experience for me


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

That bump is an egg! 
Here is a picture of my birds egg bump. This photo was taken after a bath so the egg bump was much more visible.


----------

